
Ask HN: Hello, World - joaogui1
People always talk about coding &quot;Hello, World!&quot; as a rite of initiation in a new programming language, but some folks have more elaborate programs&#x2F;algorithms that they implement when learning a new language as a benchmark for their language learning (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.xavierllora.net&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;22&#x2F;yet-another-cga-implementation-now-in-haskell.&#x2F;)
What is the program you always code in a new language to test how much you&#x27;ve learned?
======
karmakaze
It's usually either: arbitrary like Advent of Code or Project Euler to see
what it's like using the new language for sorts of things I know how I'd do in
ones I normally use; or start/port my latest project idea. Most often the
back-end to some web app that does something specific or perhaps a library to
see how far a bad type system can go (e.g. typesafe SQL queries in Java vs
Kotlin or F#).

------
ColinWright
The program "Hello World" isn't anything to do with learning the language,
it's about:

* How do I create a program?

* How do I store a program?

* How do I run a program?

* How do I get the program to output something?

So your first statement seems to miss the mark.

To answer your question, if I'm learning a new language it's usually because I
have a specific problem to solve, so I write "Hello World", and then start to
grow the program into what I need. I don't have a toy problem to implement as
a test.

Probably not the answer you wanted.

~~~
joaogui1
* How do I create a program (in this language)?

* How do I store a program?

* How do I run a program (in this language)?

* How do I get the program to output something (in this language)? You don't run C programs by calling python a.c, you run them by first compiling and then running the result. And yeah, I put the link there to illustrate what I was talking about, and it's not about why and how you learn a new programming language.

